# Bikebekleidung in der Gegend kaufen



## c0rtez (9. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade mal am gucken wegen Klamotten für die kalte Jahreszeit, aber irgendwie bin ich mir im Netz die ganze Zeit sehr unsicher.

Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen bei uns in der Gegend wo man einkaufen kann.
Bin aus Stemwede, also Region Rahden/Lübbecke. Bin aber auch bereit n paar Meter dafür zu fahren.


----------



## wiehenrenner (9. September 2012)

Hm, "hinterm Berg" kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus. Bliebe in meiner Region eher Blöte, oder fast bis nach Bielfeld, bei Sattelfest oder Radstand. Ansonsten kann ich gg. das kaufen im Netz nix sagen. Wenn Du bei Bike Mailorder vorher anruffst beraten die dich auch wegen Grössen usw. ausserdem ist der September versandkostenfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (9. September 2012)

Hätte kein Problem damit bis nach Bielefeld zu fahren.


----------



## ohneworte (9. September 2012)

Fahr doch zu Blöte nach Schweicheln. Ist doch von Lübbecke aus nicht soweit!

www.blöte.de


----------



## chucki_bo (10. September 2012)

Blöte kann echt viel, nur Bekleidung nicht 
08/15 und ne ganz schwache Beratung. 

Auch wenn Du's nicht so gerne willst:

Bob Shop im Netz. Günstig und gut. 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Flying_Elvis (10. September 2012)

BOC und Lucky Bike in Bielefeld haben einiges an Auswahl.
Bei beiden mußt du die Beratung aber einfordern, da die Verkäufer beim eintreten in den Laden alle die Flucht ergreifen.
(Gut vielleicht liegts ja auch an mir )

Gruß Thomas


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. September 2012)

Moin.
*Sattelfest* in Bielefeld. August-Bebel-Straße.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------

